# Walmart & HD-DVD model HD-A2



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just a little tip for those who might have previously been tempted. Tomorrow; Friday November 2, Walmart will sell the Toshiba HD-A2 for the astounding price of $98.87. Add to that the new 1080p/24 firmware upgrade (which you must either download and install or order from Toshiba) and this purchase is a no brainer as you still get (apparently) 5 free HD-DVDs. They do state that quantities are limited and they are NOT available in all stores. If you doubt this, here's the link: http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?sect...=wmall&utm_medium=all&utm_campaign=holidaygif I know I'm going to get myself one if I can.:bigsmile:
Cheers to all,
Konky.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds like a promotional thing. Limited quantities could very well mean 3 per store. Better get there early if you want one!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If they run out and you still want a deal... we got them for $150 in the Shack Store.

100 bucks at Wal-Mart is sweet! That is really going to get HD-DVD cranking with the mass-market if they will stock them heavy enough.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... Add to that the new 1080p/24 firmware upgrade (which you must either download and install or order from Toshiba) ...


I wasn't sure to try to get this DVD player ... the specifications said that upconverts to 1080i (my Sony does too, and my TV to 1080p) but after reading about this firmware upgrade to 1080p, and the price, free movies, etc... I'm tempted to try to get one tomorrow raying:raying:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

conchyjoe7 said:


> Walmart will sell the Toshiba HD-A2 for the astounding price of $98.87. Add to that the new 1080p/24 firmware upgrade (which you must either download and install or order from Toshiba)


Sorry, the 1080p/24 firmware upgrade capability is only for the A20 and XA2. The A30 and A35 also now do 1080p/24. The A2 and A3 can only go up to 1080i60 for video output. Also the XA2 still needs a fix to get the rate to the proper 23.976 (24/1.001) rate.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you sure? The official website says firmware 2.5 is available. http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp

http://www.tacp.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd2firmware.asp

Although it is a bit confusing because it says its for several DVD players including this one then states Applicable Models: HD-XA2, HD-A20, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2. However, on the download page there is a link for this DVD player.


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

*not the right place for it but still...*

if you really want to make your PJ's sing there's nothing like feeding them a good high def source and with that in mind there's no better time to jump into the high definition DVD game by snagging a toshiba hd-a2 for 98 bucks from wally world after 8am tomorrow!

just a great deal even if i am a blu ray guy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: not the right place for it but still...*



GbrNole said:


> if you really want to make your PJ's sing there's nothing like feeding them a good high def source and with that in mind there's no better time to jump into the high definition DVD game by snagging a toshiba hd-a2 for 98 bucks from wally world after 8am tomorrow!
> 
> just a great deal even if i am a blu ray guy


Really?!?!?!? I may have to do that! $98 is cheap like me! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

The ad says 10 minimum per store. Regarding the firmware update, Toshiba's site plainly lists the HD-A2 as one of the many (if not all) models being able to use it. I know one thing; for that price I am more than willing to try it.
I'll let everyone know how it goes...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I am going to get one too. For this price I will be more than willing to try it.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait - looks like it's time for me to jump in.....if I can find one.


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: not the right place for it but still...*

yep - i'll be in line bright and early


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Scuba Diver said:


> Are you sure? The official website says firmware 2.5 is available.


Sure, f/w 2.5 is the latest for the HD-A2. But it does not add to video output modes for that model (ie - no 1080p24).

The 2.5 f/w is supposed to allow a manual choice of PC or RGB video level when using a HDMI to DVI cable. Reports are mixed if this really works.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

How's the noise from this unit? I read a recent review that talked about it being a very noisy player.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No luck! :sad2: All three stores I went to were sold out in minutes. :sad:

mech


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Enough of the monkeying around! I bought it at the Shack store new for $126.99. I probably wasted $20 in gas trying to find one at WallyWorld. :rubeyes::gah:

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

mechman said:


> No luck! :sad2: All three stores I went to were sold out in minutes. :sad:
> 
> mech


Wow! That fast huh. I wonder if anyone from the Shack will get one at WM.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I see the prices at the Shack Store keep dropping and dropping... quite a few available at $129.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> How's the noise from this unit? I read a recent review that talked about it being a very noisy player.


This is the first model I had and I never _noticed_ any noise issues. I've not even heard of any myself.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I had to stand in line at the front entry just to find out that they had a second entrance or a back entry that 10 buddies came through and bought them before we could make it to the back side of the store. Grrr. 

Oh well, at least it wasn't out of my way. Wow, 129.00. Why did I waste my time going to Wall Zoo.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Best Buy for Business had them for $100 for a short while this am as well...

But they're gone now.

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now $120 at the Shack Store... they just keep dropping!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad was able to grab two at his Walmart. One for him and one for me......this of course means I will have to set his up and teach him how to use it :innocent: I stopped at the nearest Walmart here on my business trip and they were sold out within 30 minutes. 

Many people on other forums are proclaiming this as the end to the format war - that's pretty silly, it will likely never end as long as the PS3 is a viable platform, but if every Walmart nation-wide is selling out of ~30 units, plus Best Buy stores nation wide have cleared out every unit they had, plus CC is selling through all theirs on price matches, plus online merchants are dropping prices to be competitive, and now BB has dropped the price on the A3, it should result in a pretty significant shift in favor of HD-DVD when this Holiday is all said and done. I just can't see a decent BR player dropping to $200 or less until this time next year at the earliest. 

The hard part for me will be justifying $25 movies now. I typically buy all my dvds for under $8.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I FOUND ONE!!, Actually my wife did. She contacted a person in the US and he had gotten 4 of them and is willing to sell/ship one to us. She said its my Christmas present.:jump:
Even with shipping its cheaper than I can get on ebay or online anywhere.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Wow! That fast huh. I wonder if anyone from the Shack will get one at WM.



Yup, I bought two at WM this morning.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all:
My buddy and I were able to pick up 7 at the local Walmart this morning (at 7:45am). The lady said she had 30 total and was putting them out in lots of 10. Of course they tried to limit us to 1, but as we showed her, there were no such stipulations in the ad...so we got our 7. He took 4 and I took 3...Christmas present for 1 and the other 2 for main theater room and bedroom system. Oh, they do NOT come with HDMI cables, so know that! In addition, the wording of the firmware upgrade on Toshiba's site is very confusing and I will have to wait and see what it really does actually do when I "flash" it. I have downloaded and extracted the ISO file to a CD, but now I'm waiting for an HDMI cable. Let me say this: Even if the upgraded firmware does not give you 1080p/24 on this unit which looks iffy, my buddy has had one for months and I can tell you firsthand the pic is awesome on his 1080p Sharp Aquos. In addition my HD-ILA-61HN97, when set to "auto" detects whether the input is 24, 30 or 60 and adjusts automatically. Don't get me wrong, I do hope I get the 1080p/24, but if I don't: I'll live (and enjoy). Also, it should be noted that the upconversion capabilities of this player with standard DVDs is extremely good and already having ~800 of them, that's a big deal to me. Regarding availability of discs to play; although Blockbuster is only stocking BR in their stores, they have an extensive list from which to choose if you join their online program which is a heckuva deal in itself. You have to go to "collections" to find the HD-DVD titles while BR has it's very own...LOL.

Hope others were able to get some from their local stores. In our local store the big rush was on the Acer laptops more than the HD-DVD players. Not sure why the big rush on a Celeron with 1gb ram and 80gig HD, but I guess for the price of ~$398.00 it was a good deal even if you have to add a gig of ram.

I'll be back with results when I have them...let's face it though folks: The simple fact that one can purchase this thing for $98.87 is almost beyond comprehension.:T
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yes, I got two, but they made us get back in line each time to buy the next one- which is honestly more fair. It could have gotten ugly if the guy in the front of the line bought all of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I was not able to get the hd player at wm ,got there too late,somebody posted they got one at best buy, does anyone if they are going to have more


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes they are for sell in the shack. This player sold this morning at Walmart for 98.00 it has a mail in for 5 HD DVDs. Lets say each DVD is worth 18.00 that brings the value of the player down to 44 dollars. I suggest buying one on Ebay with the UPC and reciept then taking the money you make from selling the DVDs and reduce that from your total. Average selling price with receipt is 130.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I see people talking about the firmware update for it- but the player can do firmware updates over the net. (Using basement's jack advice, my component area is wired for internet!).

Can it do this new update or do I need to burn a disk?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I snagged one for our bedroom. 

Best Buy was completely sold out so they sold me a demo unit for $89.99 and three movies, plus the five free mail in (but that selection is horrible!!)


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

toecheese said:


> I see people talking about the firmware update for it- but the player can do firmware updates over the net. (Using basement's jack advice, my component area is wired for internet!).
> 
> Can it do this new update or do I need to burn a disk?


I have done all of my updates online but I have seen the process is a little slow right now because of all of the A2's sold yesterday. Toshiba overload. :bigsmile:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

*Toshiba HD DVD Player 130 and Free shipping*

Curcuit City has these for 130.00 with free shipping. They will have the UPC on the box unlike several of the ones I looked at that people were trying to re sell. This appears to be an everyday price. So hold on to your shorts as The ThanksGiving Day sale is around the corner and will most likely lower the prices even more.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

*Anyone get the Toshiba A2 $98 walmart deal?*

I got a email on this. Walmart was running a one day special on the Toshiba A2 HD DVD player for 98.00 bucks for one day only.
I gave a call to my dad he stopped by wally world and got the last one.
With the 5 free HD DVDS ....... that accentually makes if free.........
:yay:WWWWOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :jump:
Now that's a good deal.
Any one else able to snag one?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone get the Toshiba A2 $98 walmart deal?*

A few members have gotten it from Walmart and Best Buy.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone get the Toshiba A2 $98 walmart deal?*

I was tempted, but I already have an A1. For me to upgrade it is going to have to be the A35. Hopefully with the recent price drops on the A3 units becuase of the A2 the A35 will come down just a little bit more.

Congrats though! Is this your first HD player?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba HD DVD Player 130 and Free shipping*

Is this for the A2? I assume that is that is the one you are talking about.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats Capt Crunch! and same to anyone who is just entering into the world of hi-def players. The quibbles about the difference between A1, A2 etc are a very small matter compared to the difference between any HD DVD player and over-compressed Mpg2 digital streams from satellite or cable. You're going to enjoy a giant step forward.

Enjoy!

Please, HD DVD first timers, tell us what you're watching and what you thought.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Well, I can tell you... I wondered how I ever watched movies before! I have a nice setup, but going back to regular DVDs was like watching VHS tapes again! Actually, even standard-def DVDs look better on my A2.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

toecheese said:


> Well, I can tell you... I wondered how I ever watched movies before! I have a nice setup, but going back to regular DVDs was like watching VHS tapes again! Actually, even standard-def DVDs look better on my A2.


Congrats :T, there is no turning back now :bigsmile:. Yes the A2 is a great upscaler also!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

mikeb said:


> Congrats :T, there is no turning back now :bigsmile:. Yes the A2 is a great upscaler also!


Oh, the wife is getting nervous because I'm already pricing replacing the must-have discs in my collection (Matrix!). Fortunately, they seem to be going on sale a lot, and even on craigslist, I'm finding them.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

toecheese said:


> I see people talking about the firmware update for it- but the player can do firmware updates over the net. (Using basement's jack advice, my component area is wired for internet!).
> 
> Can it do this new update or do I need to burn a disk?


If you have an ethernet connection,yes it can do the update directly online.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

It's funny how quickly you accept the HD formats. I have a hard time watching DVD now. Very old movies and DVDs of some TV shows are acceptable to me.

I just wish they'd hurry up and release LOTR on HD DVD. Finish Band of Brothers while they're at it.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayde said:


> Finish Band of Brothers while they're at it.


You can import BoB on HD DVD right now. Japan version but has english soundtrack. Xploited Cinema in the US carries it IIRC.

http://xploitedcinema.com/catalog/band-brothers-complete-series-japanese-releases-dvds-p-12719.html


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, updated the firmware (after watching one movie first), and really could tell absolutely no difference between the before and after...both were stellar! Now, while I wish I had 1080p/24 which it now looks like I dont, let me say it's hard to imagine that it could look any better than the 1080i. I have a killer "Weingard" antenna on my roof with a rotor and both out and indoor booster amps (I'm a little far from metro Atlanta) and watch broadcast OTA HD sometimes (although admittedly not as much as I used to) which is IMHO the best television HD one can get. The A-2 makes even that look not quite so good anymore; and that's saying something. The picture is absolutely a 10, and I'm guessing my JVC HD-ILA 61HN97 upconverts the extra little bit to 1080p. In any case, since I've been into HD, buying the HD-A2 was without question the best $98.87 I've ever spent on my system. Come to think of it, it's probably the only time I ever spent as little as $98.87 on my system...LOL:bigsmile:

We watched "Inside Man" on a regular DVD and the HD-DVD version, and the HD version was flawless...However, let me say that the A-2 is one killer scaler as well as the standard DVD also looked great...far better than on my standard DVD players. In addition, we have watched the HD-DVD versions of "We Were Young", "Apollo 13" and "King Kong". All 3 were great, but "King Kong" gets my nod as best so far; and by quite a margin. Reading through this thread, it looks as though prices will indeed keep falling, and you really should go and get yourself one if and when you can. These players are not without fault: Takes too long to boot up, but that's only on initial turn on, and one has to take into consideration that an OS as well as RAM etc. are booting up. Pressing the forward or reverse scan buttons drops you who knows where on the disc. BUT, all that given, when you just want to put in a movie and watch it, it's without question the best I have seen so far and the greatest (not to mention least expensive) most effective HD purchase I have made so far...GO GET ONE!!!

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Wayde said:


> Congrats Capt Crunch! and same to anyone who is just entering into the world of hi-def players. The quibbles about the difference between A1, A2 etc are a very small matter compared to the difference between any HD DVD player and over-compressed Mpg2 digital streams from satellite or cable. You're going to enjoy a giant step forward.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Please, HD DVD first timers, tell us what you're watching and what you thought.


Thanks Wayde............Iv had my A2 for over 6 months now and LOVE IT!!!!......My dad is the one that got the 99 dollar deal from walmart..........But a A2 for 99 bucks...........WOW!!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

my walmart had em, you just had to ask :foottap:

Oddly, the day after, they were out on the shelf still for 99$.

edd


----------

